# Spaceliner headlight interchangability



## Uniblab (Apr 1, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure whether a Spaceliner tank headlight bezel is interchangeable between either a girl's and a boy's bike? Just won the tank in the below link but it lacks the light housing. There's a girl's light listed but I suspect that it won't.Thanks

LINK to tailight

LINK to tank


----------



## partsguy (Apr 1, 2012)

AHA! So it was you who outbid me! I didn't think anyone would have wanted a base model tank. People usually go for the deluxe ones. Oh well, suprise!

Of course, if you don't want that tank, please do let me know. 

As for the interchangability, these are two totally different parts. The headlight you need does not usually come up for sale by itself, I typically seem them on very nice bikes or tanks.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 1, 2012)

This is the complete tank (deluxe model with horn and light options)

http://www.cyclart.com/photos/Ebay/Sold/spaceliner.jpg


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure whether to apologize or be mad at you running up the price LOL All's fair I guess.

Thanks for the info and that pic. What's the difference between the tank I won and a deluxe? Are you referring to the Seven tank? That IS stylish but not my cup of tea.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 2, 2012)

The deluxe bicycles he's referring to are the chrome frames, which would have had a blue painted tank on a ladies bike. The base model frames were painted blue and then the tanks were white. Unfortunately that is not the bezel that will work on that tank.

Wish I had you guys bidding on my base men's tank shell a few weeks ago! It went for the same price as the ladies one here


----------



## Rockit! (Apr 2, 2012)

*Repop bezels*

I really want to make some repop bezels, but I can't get my hands on a good one to pull molds off of!! Mine is cracked.....


----------



## jpromo (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine is cracked up too or I'd gladly offer it up!


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 2, 2012)

jpromo said:


> The deluxe bicycles he's referring to are the chrome frames, which would have had a blue painted tank on a ladies bike. The base model frames were painted blue and then the tanks were white. Unfortunately that is not the bezel that will work on that tank.
> 
> Wish I had you guys bidding on my base men's tank shell a few weeks ago! It went for the same price as the ladies one here




Wait a minnit, are you saying that the tank I bought was a girl's tank? Damn newbie mistake if it is! For the sake of clarity, my bike is a boy's and must be a deluxe as the frame is rust held together by chrome. HALP!


----------



## puddlz (Apr 25, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Wait a minnit, are you saying that the tank I bought was a girl's tank? Damn newbie mistake if it is! For the sake of clarity, my bike is a boy's and must be a deluxe as the frame is rust held together by chrome. HALP!




Wait a minute

Posts: 224

you ain't a newbie    = - P

Look at the post #'s lol


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 25, 2012)

If I had a horse I'd horse whip ya.  When I posted that I wuz a newbie, now I've got no excuse for making stupid misteaks. Whatta maroon!


----------

